# pastillage HELP!



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with pastillage? As some of you know, I am in the process of making a showpiece as a wedding gift for my fiance. I want to incorporate pastillage into my piece. If anyone has recipes, shelf life, techniquess, any info is greatly appreciated, maybe a website or some books. I am clueless.


peace


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

http://www.pastrysampler.com/Questio...pastillage.htm

Heres something that might help I have a recipe but got to go to the bakery shortly so I don't have time to post it. If no luck with this type in pastillage in your browser there are 100s of sites with info on this.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kent,
we're now using.
5 oz. water
.5 oz. gelatine 7 sheets
31 oz. 6X sugar
5 oz. cornstarch

If you need to expedite drying add just under an ounce of vinegar
hope this helps
pan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kent,
I just reread this thread.
I think we should have some female posters respond, I'm thinking diamond earings or some type of locket might be more appropriate :lol:


----------



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks pan, maybe i should have said wedding surprise, but she's actually in a pastry arts program and loves the artistic side of pastry, we're always watching sugar competitions and she wants to sart playing around with sugar very badly, i think it would just be a nice surprise for her to walk in the reception hall and see it


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

oh wow!
It's going to be at the reception. It better be nice inlaws ya know.
Having a gift at the rec eption is a nice idea. I understand now. We better help get this party started. You know how to put the past. together?
The formula I gave can be used right away and needs very little sanding if kneeded properly.
Where is d-town?
pan


----------



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks for the advice guys. d-town, pan, is half detroit and half the little town north of detroit that starts with d and hasn't been discovered yet(small)

peace


----------

